# Ephedrine



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the maximum reccomended EPH consumption is per day?

I have just got hold of an ECA stack,

30mg EPH

120mg Caffein

30mg Asprin

80mg Narnegin

It says take 1-2 caps pre-workout or before each meal.

Would 2 in the AM and 2 in the afternoon be too much EPH in one day? ie; 120mg EPH?

Obviously i will start with 1 cap and build up.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

the thing to remember when companies tell you the max amount to take they keep it low to be on the safe side. i can't take the capsules with the herbal eph i feel sick straight away. if thats what you've got just watch the caffeine too much in a few hours can give you shakes bad & you really need to watch the aspirin. i use the eph hcl & on the tub the max dose is between 75mg & 100mg (they come in 30mg so thats weird) i'v been taking them for years so i obviously need to take more than i used too. i take 10-12 a day (many more when i was at college, working & training) so as long as you build up 120 should be fine. just avoid them later at night if you want a sleep. i'm not a doctor so my advice is given on personal experience.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

not to hijack this thread or anything, but these ephedrine 'stacks' you can buy, are they any good? like compared to just getting some eph, caffeine and aspirin tabs? also, isnt ephedrine illegal to sell - because ive seen eph-stacks for sale on UK supplement websites?


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

synthasize said:


> not to hijack this thread or anything, but these ephedrine 'stacks' you can buy, are they any good? like compared to just getting some eph, caffeine and aspirin tabs? also, isnt ephedrine illegal to sell - because ive seen eph-stacks for sale on UK supplement websites?


as i said the stacks usually contain herbal eph which i'v never been able to tolerate. IMO eph hcl is much better. i take caffeine to but avoid the aspirin very harsh on the stomach... it is illegal to sell without a license but many uk sites sell eph hcl (can't mention names would break the rules, & rightly so don't want the site full of spammers) any companies that say you can't buy the hcl say that so you buy their herbal rubbish...


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

synthasize said:


> not to hijack this thread or anything, but these ephedrine 'stacks' you can buy, are they any good? like compared to just getting some eph, caffeine and aspirin tabs? also, isnt ephedrine illegal to sell - because ive seen eph-stacks for sale on UK supplement websites?


Just stole this of Wikipedia while doing a bit of reading...

UK

In the UK ephedrine is regulated as a P medicine: it may only be lawfully supplied within a registered pharmacy and while a responsible pharmacist is present. The maximum amount of ephedrine legally available without prescription in one sale is 180mg- the only product commonly sold within these restrictions is ChestEze tablets which consist of 9 pills of 18.75mg ephedrine combined with caffeine and theophylline. These are intended as a nasal decongestant but are known to be misused by bodybuilders. Higher strengths of pure ephedrine are available as prescription-only medicines but are not currently Controlled Drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Just stole this of Wikipedia while doing a bit of reading...
> 
> UK
> 
> In the UK ephedrine is regulated as a P medicine: it may only be lawfully supplied within a registered pharmacy and while a responsible pharmacist is present. The maximum amount of ephedrine legally available without prescription in one sale is 180mg- the only product commonly sold within these restrictions is ChestEze tablets which consist of 9 pills of 18.75mg ephedrine combined with caffeine and theophylline. These are intended as a nasal decongestant but are known to be misused by bodybuilders. Higher strengths of pure ephedrine are available as prescription-only medicines but are *not currently Controlled Drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act*.


there is probably just as many woman using them to lose weight as bodybuilders. if you order on line you don't need a prescription, try going into the same chemist every day or 2 & buy them? they will not sell you them so you will have to go to different chemists (sorry pharmacists)


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

is the herbal eph the one listed as ephedra on the contents??


----------



## teezee22 (Feb 16, 2007)

would it be okay to take the last one at about 2pm


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been having 2 on waking (pre-workout, 6am) and 2 in the afternoon at about 4 pm.

Im not sweating, shaking, getting hot. No feeling at all.

Any idea why this is? I gave my mate 1 yesterday and he said he was high as a kite and shaking like a leaf so i know they are legit.

Dare i take more to get the 'feeling' that they are working?

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

eph chl is ur tablets usualy and theese over the counter stacks usualy contain eph alkaloids (herbal) wich are legal, same thng but one i guess is concentrated and the other is herbal,


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok cheers ano.

Can anyone suggest anything about what i said in my last post? About them not having an effect on me?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

everyone reacts differently to eph. the first time i took ONE i went to gym to do a back workout & ended up in the toilet being sick. i used to almost feel the hair on the back of my neck stand up.... the sweating, shakes & getting hot are all bad side effects from it so not getting them is good. you should have much more energy, if you feel your not getting that then you can try one more (at your own risk).... i don't think your mate should take any more than 1:lol: i shouldn't laugh thats what happens if i take the herbal ones.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

stacking EPH,Caffein and Asprin is whats in T5 fat burning tabs, amazin for fast fat burning but loads of sides!

when i was taking this stack i couldnt sleep, never wanted to eat, i couldnt get it up! i was always sweating and the smell was really bad, i got really paranoid, panic attacks, got confused about everything, im sure there was more!

but yes very good for fat burning, :thumb:


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Ok cheers ano.
> 
> Can anyone suggest anything about what i said in my last post? About them not having an effect on me?
> 
> ...


take more till you do!!! when you get the sides you know there working!! :thumb:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

ok iv not heard of these before at all. how good are they? do you cycle them?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

mikeoxlong said:


> he crushed bout 5 of them in changeing room and snorted them


Apart from stuff for free.. he sounds a bit of a bell tbh :lol:

Are you 100% sure they're ephedrine? Could be anything if some guy is just giving them away?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question but is it possible for eph to have any fat loss effects on a moderate/bulking diet?

My diet consists of around 3200-3600 calories a day and although fat loss isn't my goal and losing fat when you're not cutting is an optimistic target but could it have any benefits of a bit of fat loss?

I might try this for the pre workout energy boost but obviously if it helps in anyway with a bit of fat loss with cardio 2-3 times a week then that's a bonus


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gaz_1989 said:


> I have been having 2 on waking (pre-workout, 6am) and 2 in the afternoon at about 4 pm.
> 
> Im not sweating, shaking, getting hot. No feeling at all.
> 
> ...


Hey Gaz,

Did you tell your mate about the tabs and the possible sides? it maybe a placebo effect on him. Then again he would be a crazy mate to just take a random tab off you not knowing what they are! lol

I was using Forza T5 but recently the EU went on a major clamp down on legal highs (this included eph) it caused my usual supplier to up thier prices and change the contents to an eph blend? what ever that means.....

So ive gone to making my own stack which can be made custom to your body, e.g. if you make a stack and feel nothing add more of one ingredient.

Hope this helps? if you need any help drop me a pm.

Bowen.out.


----------



## BigBastard (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello guys!

Is ephedrine and ephedra legal here in UK?


----------



## crosbied883 (Jul 23, 2009)

i would only use pure ephedrine i wont tell you my dose stack as people usually attack it but it works for me and i get results, ive lost 6.5 stone and im still losing while gaining alot of muscle and definition i train hard with a pt and i also cyle clens in my programme with a well balanced high protein diet. experiment with you dose untill you feel it and are happy with the results i take a high dose as with the reccomended doses i dont feel it or get the result every body reacts differently my friend ony needs on red bull and he can train for hours you need to find a dose suitable for yourself,

if you dont want to try pure ephedrine try yellow 25x xtreme by china labs you will deffinately feel something one them they are the best legal supplement you can buy in my opinion

ephedra is legal in doses of 25mg in the uk


----------



## BigBastard (Nov 19, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Just stole this of Wikipedia while doing a bit of reading...
> 
> UK
> 
> In the UK ephedrine is regulated as a P medicine: it may only be lawfully supplied within a registered pharmacy and while a responsible pharmacist is present. The maximum amount of ephedrine legally available without prescription in one sale is 180mg- the only product commonly sold within these restrictions is ChestEze tablets which consist of 9 pills of 18.75mg ephedrine combined with caffeine and theophylline. These are intended as a nasal decongestant but are known to be misused by bodybuilders. Higher strengths of pure ephedrine are available as prescription-only medicines but are not currently Controlled Drugs under the Misuse of Drugs Act.


Thank you for good info!

How about Ephedra herb (ma huang)? Is it also controlled or totally legal?

Thansk guys.


----------



## BigBastard (Nov 19, 2009)

crosbied883 said:


> if you dont want to try pure ephedrine try *yellow 25x xtreme by china labs* you will deffinately feel something one them they are the best legal supplement you can buy in my opinion
> 
> ephedra is legal in doses of 25mg in the uk


Where can you buy them?

Thanks


----------

